# Paros for sale



## Sally (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there, is anyone interested in buying a Gaggia Paros? It's been regularly serviced by Gaggia over the years and is in working order although if we were keeping it we would be sending it off for another service. Location is Southampton and we're open to offers. If interested, please make contact, very happy to answer questions.


----------



## mouthyman (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi

Do you still have the Paros for sale?

And if so how much are you looking for?

Thanks


----------

